# Improved the slickness of my Quik Chute



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

While watching a vid of a guy demonstrating the quick chute it looked like he was using less effort to turn the chute than my new Toro 826 seemingly needed so I shot a liberal amount of silicon spray up under the cover of where the turning gears are for the chute as well as around the base of the chute and now the thing spins like a top. Much less stress on the handle and ball mechanism on the console.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good to hear that helped. I am a big fan of the Toro QuickStick® chute control.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good tip. Nice to review and as a reminder when we do our tuneups not forgetting that area.

I prefer to use synthetic oil as it lasts longer and doesn't thicken in the cold temps. I don't know what other lubes to use that don't thicken in the cold and are slippery, lithium and graphite just don't cut it for that application, possibly Fluid Film would work but I don't have any. Anyone who uses Fluid Film, would it work for this application?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> Good to hear that helped. I am a big fan of the Toro QuickStick® chute control.


If I didn't have electric chute controls, that's what I'd have. I think it's a great solution. NO CABLES which is a good thing.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jsup said:


> If I didn't have electric chute controls, that's what I'd have. I think it's a great solution. NO CABLES which is a good thing.


Agreed a very intuitive design (probably the most among the currently available mechanical chute controls) as well as a good use of plastics/polymers. :wink2:


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Here's a video showing a guy whaling on the plastic chute with a hammer at sub zero temps.

At 1.05 minute.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

barney said:


> Here's a video showing a guy whaling on the plastic chute with a hammer at sub zero temps.
> 
> At 1.05 minute.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hksPi0nPtU0


I know I said it before, but I really like this design. That mechanical joystick is really ingenious. 

As far as the guy hitting the plastic with a hammer, I think they cut the video when the plastic shattered and sent him to the hospital. (relax...just kidding around)


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

notice he releases the auger/impeller handle when changing direction? won't move otherwise,how do i know? own one. it can not be moved with snow going though it, binds up big time release the load bingo right away


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> notice he releases the auger/impeller handle when changing direction? won't move otherwise,how do i know? own one. it can not be moved with snow going though it, binds up big time release the load bingo right away


I can move mine while blowing snow, but, Yes, I do have to take my hand off the right (auger/impeller) control - because I don't have 3 hands ! The lever stays locked down by the interlock from the traction lever.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> notice he releases the auger/impeller handle when changing direction? won't move otherwise,how do i know? own one. it can not be moved with snow going though it, binds up big time release the load bingo right away


Some problem with your chute, I can turn mine while its throwing snow.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> I can move mine while blowing snow, but, Yes, I do have to take my hand off the right (auger/impeller) control - because I don't have 3 hands ! The lever stays locked down by the interlock from the traction lever.


wish mine did stay down, all of the adjustments are dead on .it just won't stay down, very hard to turn the chute when throwing snow. all three local dealers won't touch it because it came from snow blowers direct


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> I can move mine while blowing snow, but, Yes, I do have to take my hand off the right (auger/impeller) control - because I don't have 3 hands ! The lever stays locked down by the interlock from the traction lever.


mine doesn't 351beno has told me how to check and adjust


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

87 powershift said:


> mine doesn't 351beno has told me how to check and adjust


Is it privileged info, or can you share with others that may have the same issue ?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...474-issues-~-toro-power-max-hd-1028-ohxe.html


----------

